# R'nessa "bump stop" in rear suspension



## ckur001 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hi, there. 

I've got a Nisaan R'nessa 1998 (chassis number N30-115591).
Looking ati Chris' site, it has a "Solid-axle, coil-spring" rear suspension system. 

I noticed that the "bump stop rubber" inside the coil-spring is torn. I suppose this bump stop prevents the spring from being fully compressed when it carries a big load over a bump.

Is it necessary to replace this bump stop? What would the consequences be of not replacing it, and how likely would anything catastrophic happen from not replacing it?

Thank you for your help.


----------

